# Continuum for unsupported devices.



## bikercat (Nov 9, 2016)

The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
Similarly with (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805),but 
Result and cabs here : http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=770305&view=findpost&p=54847252


----------



## djamol (Nov 9, 2016)

bikercat said:


> The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
> Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
> Almost the same (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805),but do not need to enter commands.
> Tool :http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9040582/App.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh really, that's great 
We all had that cab since long time.


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 9, 2016)

bikercat said:


> The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
> Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
> Almost the same (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805),but do not need to enter commands.
> Tool :http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9040582/App.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Tutorial?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 9, 2016)

I cant register to that forum. Who can post the microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_52a3d7175d13787ebcc722099a8b53a216c51804.zip ( 31,51 МБ )

here?

Nevermind, i didit.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 9, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I cant register to that forum. Who can post the microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_52a3d7175d13787ebcc722099a8b53a216c51804.zip ( 31,51 МБ )
> 
> here?
> 
> Nevermind, i didit.

Click to collapse



upload it to chinese cloud server this time please


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 9, 2016)

bikercat said:


> The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
> Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
> Almost the same (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805),but do not need to enter commands.
> Tool :http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9040582/App.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



will that make it work on any phone (lumia 920) or it'll just make the continuum app run?


----------



## Lanex777 (Nov 9, 2016)

Couldn't install it on 640XL. Tried all three cabs, result is the same:

ERROR: 0x8024a110

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 9, 2016)

Can't download cabs


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 9, 2016)

Lumia.  Deploy one cab after other. Erase .face extension...


This site can’t be reached

The webpage at http://forum.xda-developers.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=69536527 might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED

Really xda?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 9, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> will that make it work on any phone (lumia 920) or it'll just make the continuum app run?

Click to collapse



try Pendrive straight away too

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

never mind you selfish *****
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._00d24dcb2decb8d15ecd6dd61493208136e86586.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._debf5ea714636f4d4fb323e0fe30c14592f26589.cab


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 9, 2016)

Installing the cabs will surely not be enough for it to work, and I have to say lately all those peoples giving me middle fingers doesn't really encourage me into sharing the other missing part, but as I had really *enough* of all those peoples I'm sharing it anyway, this isn't for those peoples, but only to stop all those fools from asking me the same question again and again and then insulting me everyday.

To get Continuum to work properly after installing the packages you need to do the following:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking

create a new dword value called EnabledForTest
set it to 1, 
reboot and enjoy it running on unsupported cpu types.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 9, 2016)

lets see how to manage this  http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...7-miracast-t3496988/post69539385#post69539385

EDIT: managed.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 10, 2016)

By the way, to properly install the cabs you need to make sure it matches your current build, if not get back to the correct build or use the correct cab. Otherwise it may not work or break WU with deltas.


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 10, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Installing the cabs will surely not be enough for it to work, and I have to say lately all those peoples giving me middle fingers doesn't really encourage me into sharing the other missing part, but as I had really *enough* of all those peoples I'm sharing it anyway, this isn't for those peoples, but only to stop all those fools from asking me the same question again and again and then insulting me everyday.
> 
> To get Continuum to work properly after installing the packages you need to do the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gus, I'm not able to add this EnabledForTest value at this key path, it just won't write. I'm using Interpol Tools 1.8 and already restored NDTKSvc. What I am doing wrong?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

Use custompfd.


----------



## sensboston (Nov 10, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> By the way, to properly install the cabs you need to make sure it matches your current build, if not get back to the correct build or use the correct cab. Otherwise it may not work or break WU with deltas.

Click to collapse



You're absolutely right; this should written on any OP with the tweak that require old .cab deploying.

BTW, as far as I know, MS is not using "binary patching" method; all .cab contains full version of binaries and other files (provisioning etc.). I believe (I don't have enough knowledge) installer API on the phone is checking files(s) checksum.
Do you know the trick (maybe, some registry change) how to bypass that check?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 10, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> Gus, I'm not able to add this EnabledForTest value at this key path, it just won't write. I'm using Interpol Tools 1.8 and already restored NDTKSvc. What I am doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Add it using the registry editor, not the browser... It fails because the browser isn't allowed to list. So use the editor. Also, try the newest versions, that version you're using is old.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 10, 2016)

djtonka said:


> try Pendrive straight away too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



which one is for lumia??or should i have to install both cabs??pretty confusing because @bikercat only gave*one cab which is almost 35mb


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 10, 2016)

1 - Main cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_debf5ea714636f4d4fb323e0fe30c14592f26589.cab
2 - Update cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbsu_00d24dcb2decb8d15ecd6dd61493208136e86586.cab


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

And those actual cabs for last build on fast ring?


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 10, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Add it using the registry editor, not the browser... It fails because the browser isn't allowed to list. So use the editor. Also, try the newest versions, that version you're using is old.

Click to collapse



Thank you, that seems worked. At least it can read value after restart. Now I have to deal with Miracast issue on my SP4 that doesn't want to connect to any phone Android/Windows Mobile.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 10, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> 1 - Main cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_debf5ea714636f4d4fb323e0fe30c14592f26589.cab
> 2 - Update cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbsu_00d24dcb2decb8d15ecd6dd61493208136e86586.cab

Click to collapse



so we should install both of them?


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 10, 2016)

djtonka said:


> so we should install both of them?

Click to collapse



I think yes


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Lumia.  Deploy one cab after other.

Click to collapse



.....


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> 1 - Main cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_debf5ea714636f4d4fb323e0fe30c14592f26589.cab
> 2 - Update cab : microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbsu_00d24dcb2decb8d15ecd6dd61493208136e86586.cab

Click to collapse



1st*cab installed successfully.2nd cab not installed..maybe corrupted.don't know.btw i m on the fast ring with the latest build.hope this will work..


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

To properly install continuum, *what you should really do* is grab a whole set of cabs for a single build, let's say 10586, then flash back to 8.1, install the correct feature packages for your devices + DOCKING, this will be much easier and fail safe. Then you can upgrade using WU fine to newest builds, (it will automatically update docking too). There's too much conflicts happening if you install a mismatched docking cab with your current build.

I previously used Internal WPAKs to do that, hence why I always said I wouldn't be able to easily share how to do it without finding a better way.

Off topic: you can also do the same to enable reset protection, but I don't recommend it, too buggy and can increase brick risk thanks to MS broken account devices page.

I would be ok to make a proper guide one day but I don't have enough time and I doubt peoples will carefully read it step by step.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

None of above. Only updated my videocard driver and push some buttons.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Lumia640xl last fast ring build.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> None of above. Only updated my videocard driver and push some buttons.

Click to collapse



so you do not have docking station?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope....wifi.  I pushed so many buttons that i get 2 pc to connect )))


----------



## djtonka (Nov 11, 2016)

But which CAB did you installed, the one from this topic or did you get one from RS2 to match your OS version?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

djtonka said:


> But which CAB did you installed, the one from this topic or did you get one from RS2 to match your OS version?

Click to collapse



If you want it properly done, get a list of all cabs you usually need to update a phone with iutool, add docking from the same build as the cabs, and upgrade the phone with all those cabs. That will work 100% for sure.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Those cabs  posted on this topic. And then installed last launched build on fast ring.
so, dont try to open continuum app on phone. Open connect. It will automaticaly start continuum on PC, and from phone setting-display can choose to mirror or to continuum.

EDIT: I will try this on lumia530


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Those cabs  posted on this topic. And then installed last launched build on fast ring.
> so, dont try to open continuum app on phone. Open connect. It will automaticaly start continuum, with the choose to mirror or not the actual screen.
> 
> EDIT: I will try this on lumia530

Click to collapse



Lumia 530 won't work, Continuum will only work on devices with a SoC supporting Miracast *and* multi display.
And with your current setup, upgrading to the next Fast Ring will fail due to CBSUs being pushed, hence why you need to push a full build and not just docking.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Chalenge accepted.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Chalenge accepted.

Click to collapse



We already tried on a 530


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> If you want it properly done, get a list of all cabs you usually need to update a phone with iutool, add docking from the same build as the cabs, and upgrade the phone with all those cabs. That will work 100% for sure.

Click to collapse



So, if I understand it right, I have to WDRT my Lumia 640 to 8.1, then update it using IUtool and then Continuum would work on this build and after next updates. But does cabs on this topic works only with 14393 build or I can use it to install 10586.11 version?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> So, if I understand it right, I have to WDRT my Lumia 640 to 8.1, then update it using IUtool and then Continuum would work on this build and after next updates. But does cabs on this topic works only with 14393 build or I can use it to install 10586.11 version?

Click to collapse



the cabs on this topic are for two different builds each, you need to install the correct cab for the current installed build that is on the phone.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 11, 2016)

Can't force my laptop to do the update of drives somehow cos keep telling me the hardware got issue with wireless etc.

==========
doing update on 950xl to 14393.351 get me only additional .cbsu so I can't grabed it :/


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> the cabs on this topic are for two different builds each, you need to install the correct cab for the current installed build that is on the phone.

Click to collapse



Okay, well can I install docking cabs for my current phone build separately without needing to use WDRT/install from scratch? Will this method work?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> Okay, well can I install docking cabs for my current phone build separately without needing to use WDRT/install from scratch? Will this method work?

Click to collapse



No, you need to get a *full set* of feature cabs for a single build, whatever build but get a full set (about 150 cabs usually) then add up the corresponding docking cab, then get your phone on a previous build than the ones you grabbed, (or if it's equal just use the docking cab for *that* build) then iutool the cab set.


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> No, you need to get a *full set* of feature cabs for a single build, whatever build but get a full set (about 150 cabs usually) then add up the corresponding docking cab, then get your phone on a previous build than the ones you grabbed, (or if it's equal just use the docking cab for *that* build) then iutool the cab set.

Click to collapse



Well I found full set of *feature* cabs for 14393.448 (latest release cumulative update) with docking files right from Microsoft Update Catalog. But I already have installed cabs from this topic and I already updated my phone to 14393.448. Should I download these cabs and install them all with IUtool to override current cabs or use WDRT and then update with iutool?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 11, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> Well I found full set of *feature* cabs for 14393.448 (latest release cumulative update) with docking files right from Microsoft Update Catalog. But I already have installed cabs from this topic and I already updated my phone to 14393.448. Should I download these cabs and install them all with IUtool to override current cabs or use WDRT and then update with iutool?

Click to collapse



can u give me the link for  14393.448 cab...i already updated my device that's why i need it


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> Well I found full set of *feature* cabs for 14393.448 (latest release cumulative update) with docking files right from Microsoft Update Catalog. But I already have installed cabs from this topic and I already updated my phone to 14393.448. Should I download these cabs and install them all with IUtool to override current cabs or use WDRT and then update with iutool?

Click to collapse



If you managed to update your current build then you're fine. You got lucky by getting non delta cabs. But you can get delta cabs off WU and it will screw up badly. Not mentioning that if you didn't update the phone you would have older code running with newer code and that can cause problems. The important part is to have the docking cab version number matching the current OS build number.


----------



## Lanex777 (Nov 11, 2016)

Where can I find the cab specifically for my build?


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> If you managed to update your current build then you're fine. You got lucky by getting non delta cabs. But you can get delta cabs off WU and it will screw up badly. Not mentioning that if you didn't update the phone you would have older code running with newer code and that can cause problems. The important part is to have the docking cab version number matching the current OS build number.

Click to collapse



Thank you!

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




Lanex777 said:


> Where can I find the cab specifically for my build?

Click to collapse



These bundles for 000-RU based devices but you can find cabs for your country.
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-ru

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




gus33000 said:


> If you managed to update your current build then you're fine. You got lucky by getting non delta cabs. But you can get delta cabs off WU and it will screw up badly. Not mentioning that if you didn't update the phone you would have older code running with newer code and that can cause problems. The important part is to have the docking cab version number matching the current OS build number.

Click to collapse



The last question, if everything is fine I need to install only new docking cabs for my build 14393.448?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> Thank you!
> The last question, if everything is fine I need to install only new docking cabs for my build 14393.448?

Click to collapse




Yes


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> We already tried on a 530

Click to collapse



Ok.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 11, 2016)

How did you force you computer after all?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Reset and update drivers. Then from phone setttings-display - try to fix wireless display connections.
And starting  on phone from connect, not from continuum app.


Just to know: cast to by senssoft cant find my pc. Neither before


NEWS: yesterday i aded this value:


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Reset and update drivers. Then from phone setttings-display - try to fix wireless display connections.
> And starting  on phone from connect, not from continuum app.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why this StandaloneDhcpAddress value was needed?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 11, 2016)

Coz vas a bugfix on PC insider build ? Ive tryed 
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...-14295-for-pc-and-mobile/#QQ3YWhrXAgk10iki.97


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 12, 2016)

Small tutorial on how to install Continuum properly (this way will prevent you from getting errors with further wu updates and will make everything work nicely without problems)

_Note: The cabs you'll get are unique to each device configuration_

*One time only process:*
Get your phone on the latest 14393 build.
Run the GetDuLogs utility from the WPAK or the WDK, you should get a cab file in the end.
In that cab file, grab the installed package csv and take note of all installed packages.
Go to http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Windows 10 Mobile 14393 448 find the correct update listing for your phone region and download the cabs that are listed inside the csv you saved earlier + grab the docking cab from the catalog.

*Be sure to grab CBS packages and not CBSU packages, this is important*

*After doing the cab saving process (you can skip the previous steps in the future if you are saving the cabs)*
Flash back your phone to 8.1/10586 and upgrade it to 10586 if it's not running that. Do not further upgrade the phone after 10586.
Save all those cabs in an empty folder, then run iutool -V -p fullpathtothefolderwiththecabswithoutanyanythingafterthefoldernameone 
Your phone will start getting upgraded to 14393.448 with docking at the same time.
After completion you should be done, you can upgrade the phone freely without any problem with deltas and etc and apply the EnabledForTest registry entry to use continuum.

Note: Anybody that installed the OP's cabs on anything but 14393.3xx (can't remember the original build) will have problems with UUP/Deltas since MS doesn't check package versions but the overall build number.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 12, 2016)

What are deltas?


----------



## Gh0st2015 (Nov 12, 2016)

How can I update to 10586? I think that the Upgrade Advisor updates me directly to 14393.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 12, 2016)

Gh0st2015 said:


> How can I update to 10586? I think that the Upgrade Advisor updates me directly to 14393.

Click to collapse



It doesn't, it installs 10586 since the WP8.1 servicing stack doesn't support cbs.

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




augustinionut said:


> What are deltas?

Click to collapse



Differential Cabs, they require a specific file version to be installed, and then patches the old one with the newest version. If that file doesn't match (hash and etc) it will fail installing the update.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 12, 2016)

Since i updated from old version, no problem with the deltas.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 12, 2016)

ur pc should be also miracast supported if u want to try continuum in ur PC..by the way done everything successfully in lumia 730 and got continuum.i wish if OTG is supported by this trick...anyone tried OTG.??


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 12, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> ur pc should be also miracast supported if u want to try continuum in ur PC..by the way done everything successfully in lumia 730 and got continuum.i wish if OTG is supported by this trick...anyone tried OTG.??

Click to collapse



 You can use Bluetooth mouse and keyboard, this works good too.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

By the way, did someone tried to open Microsoft Edge using on-screen touchpad? I tried and it just won't open, other apps doesn't have this problem


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 12, 2016)

Neither reading emails


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 12, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> You can use Bluetooth mouse and keyboard, this works good too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------
> 
> By the way, did someone tried to open Microsoft Edge using on-screen touchpad? I tried and it just won't open, other apps doesn't have this problem

Click to collapse



Yup bluetooth keyboard mouse is good.but all i want is to support my Pendrive in the phone.so nee the info.and yup i was able to launch edge with touchpad.but unable to launch multidesktop.


----------



## louis94 (Nov 12, 2016)

It mirrors the phone in mobile mode and not in desktop mode. What's worng? I've done all steps correctly... SW Version 14393.448


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 12, 2016)

louis94 said:


> It mirrors the phone in mobile mode and not in desktop mode. What's worng? I've done all steps correctly... SW Version 14393.448

Click to collapse




May be this https://blogs.windows.com/buildinga...-for-continuum-for-phone/#JXi85sgf5uT7Cy4W.97


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 13, 2016)

louis94 said:


> It mirrors the phone in mobile mode and not in desktop mode. What's worng? I've done all steps correctly... SW Version 14393.448

Click to collapse



When connected, open Settings -> System -> Display -> Advanced options (at the bottom) and then change mode from mirroring to using different apps.


----------



## reiarthurxj (Nov 13, 2016)

Has how to enable "hey cortana" by cabs?


----------



## long_pn (Nov 13, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> No, you need to get a *full set* of feature cabs for a single build, whatever build but get a full set (about 150 cabs usually) then add up the corresponding docking cab, then get your phone on a previous build than the ones you grabbed, (or if it's equal just use the docking cab for *that* build) then iutool the cab set.

Click to collapse



So, my 640xl is on the last 14393.448 anniversary update. Does that mean that I only need to iutool the docking cab (.cbs) download from the same .448 build OR I must flash back to W8.1, upgrade to 10586 then iutool the full set of .448 cab+docking ?
Thanks


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 13, 2016)

long_pn said:


> So, my 640xl is on the last 14393.448 anniversary update. Does that mean that I only need to iutool the docking cab (.cbs) download from the same .448 build OR I must flash back to W8.1, upgrade to 10586 then iutool the full set of .448 cab+docking ?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You just need to install the 14393.448 docking *cbs* cab, and only this one.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 13, 2016)

You know whats strange? DockingControllerHost.appx from cabs i installed is older than this version posted here http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/appx-microsoft-mobile-oem-apps-windows-t3255409

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

Someone can post the link to microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_65301d87b9de45ab22c2cf72db4db02c8c199809.cab ?

Nevermind   http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._65301d87b9de45ab22c2cf72db4db02c8c199809.cab


EDIT: now i can start continuum fom his own start page.  Still no imput from wireless display, presario cq57.... edge is not openning, reading mail result in exit mail app.....


----------



## louis94 (Nov 13, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> When connected, open Settings -> System -> Display -> Advanced options (at the bottom) and then change mode from mirroring to using different apps.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I was not able to find "advanced option" cause it appeared only when connected! However it works on lumia 930!


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 13, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> You know whats strange? DockingControllerHost.appx from cabs i installed is older than this version posted here http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/appx-microsoft-mobile-oem-apps-windows-t3255409
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a side effect of not using a cab that matches your build number.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 13, 2016)

WAS a side efect. And compaq with home edition is not capable.

I want to see a edge running on continuum. My phone model.

EDIT: I  installed 14393.448 build andd cab, everything is fine.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 13, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> WAS a side efect. And compaq with home edition is not capable.

Click to collapse



If you do everything correctly and do not ignore what I'm saying everything would work alright you know.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok, ill give you some credits 

Im updating to last insider fast ring build. Then i will deploy this microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_65301d87b9de45ab22c2cf72db4db02c8c199809.cab. (10.0.14965.1001)
Something else?

EDIT: so my phone eated 18GB wifi data trying to upgrade from 8.1.2 to 10.0.14965.1001. Really, microsoft??

I don't understand:   im stuck on production. Continuum works fine.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 13, 2016)

@gus33000
 Do you know if Lumia 830 support Continuum?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 13, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @gus33000
> Do you know if Lumia 830 support Continuum?

Click to collapse



It does, that's on that device that I discovered the hack first.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 14, 2016)

I do not run iutool. Help me, pls!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 14, 2016)

If you dont use iutool, we can't help you


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 14, 2016)

Story line:  i updated to .1001, continuum still works. 
Any new trick boys? Im borred.....  :silly:


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Story line:  i updated to .1001, continuum still works.

Click to collapse



Because you didn't get a delta update, did you even read and understand what I said? Delta updates only happen with close builds and all current insider preview builds. If you're not using a close build sure it will work fine since you're installing a cbs and not a cbsu. The problem would have been when you'll upgrade a very old cbs/spkg to a cbsu, it would have failed because the hash doesn't match. If you do an upgrade with a cbs, you'll be fine since it won't care about that version and install properly. Which is why that phone won't be screwed up, but anybody that installed the cab on current insider builds will have a problem if they don't fix it.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 14, 2016)

Question: is interoptool capable to export registry?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Question: is interoptool capable to export registry?

Click to collapse



No. But that will be added in the future.


----------



## tire_007 (Nov 14, 2016)

This worked on my lumia icon and my lumia 830 and only have one question if i factory reset my device do i need to install the cab again or only create the registry key (sorry for my bad english).


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 14, 2016)

tire_007 said:


> This worked on my lumia icon and my lumia 830 and only have one question if i factory reset my device do i need to install the cab again or only create the registry key (sorry for my bad english).

Click to collapse



No just reset the reg key. A feature cab stays and will be reinstalled upon reset.


----------



## scalatoreluigi (Nov 14, 2016)

What about CPU's that not support Miracast?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 14, 2016)

it still not support it


----------



## long_pn (Nov 15, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Because you didn't get a delta update, did you even read and understand what I said? Delta updates only happen with close builds and all current insider preview builds. If you're not using a close build sure it will work fine since you're installing a cbs and not a cbsu. The problem would have been when you'll upgrade a very old cbs/spkg to a cbsu, it would have failed because the hash doesn't match. If you do an upgrade with a cbs, you'll be fine since it won't care about that version and install properly. Which is why that phone won't be screwed up, but anybody that installed the cab on current insider builds will have a problem if they don't fix it.

Click to collapse



What is a close build and what's the difference between cbs and cbsu ? Sorry for noob questions


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 15, 2016)

So, after the install of build .1001 edge in continuum stoped to work.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 15, 2016)

So in short, having updated my Lumia to .448 just install Docking cab match the OS version + registry?
BTW 14393.448 CBS
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._7f41c945c5c080e97ab97a5af2318c60198e8f9c.cab

===
in the meantime I did flash back to Denim, then get 10586.107 through Advisor, then suprisely Lumia 735 is downloading 10586.682 and 14393.448 in same time so would be better install Docking form 10586.682 first or just finall one 14393.448?
BTW 10586.682 CBS
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._2c84d230700f58ce3f6c67c6db54607761b98da0.cab


----------



## long_pn (Nov 15, 2016)

djtonka said:


> So in short, having updated my Lumia to .448 just install Docking cab match the OS version + registry?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I did on my 640xl. Hope it'll still work by future build updates. 
Btw, anyone using Bluetooth mouse has issue with re-connecting the mouse ? After disconnecting it can't reconnect without restart the phone.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 15, 2016)

Some people may misunderstanding what is miracast and what continuum thinking they running continuum but only " screen mirroring".


----------



## long_pn (Nov 16, 2016)

How you adjust the resolution on the continuum screen ? Or it does automatically ?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 16, 2016)

Someone with .1001 build can confirm a continuum working? 
I cant open edge.  Worked in .448 before upgrading to .1001.
EDIT: i get back to .448


----------



## louis94 (Nov 16, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> No just reset the reg key. A feature cab stays and will be reinstalled upon reset.

Click to collapse



If a .cab stays, how to uninstall continuum? Another question, next official build updates will update continuum?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 16, 2016)

djtonka said:


> So in short, having updated my Lumia to .448 just install Docking cab match the OS version + registry?

Click to collapse



Exactly



long_pn said:


> How you adjust the resolution on the continuum screen ? Or it does automatically ?

Click to collapse



You can't on some hardware and it does that automatically.



louis94 said:


> If a .cab stays, how to uninstall continuum? Another question, next official build updates will update continuum?

Click to collapse



You can't uninstall feature packages, you would have to reflash. And yes DU is smart enough to update feature packages so you'll get the latest one.


----------



## bikercat (Nov 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Installing the cabs will surely not be enough for it to work, and I have to say lately all those peoples giving me middle fingers doesn't really encourage me into sharing the other missing part, but as I had really *enough* of all those peoples I'm sharing it anyway, this isn't for those peoples, but only to stop all those fools from asking me the same question again and again and then insulting me everyday.
> 
> To get Continuum to work properly after installing the packages you need to do the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





gus33000 said:


> Add it using the registry editor, not the browser... It fails because the browser isn't allowed to list. So use the editor. Also, try the newest versions, that version you're using is old.

Click to collapse



"Interop Unlock" dont save these settings. But the regfile's import works. I was trying to write for the first time, but apparently unsuccessfully. Correct who can.
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking]
"EnabledForTest"
"1"=dword:00000000


----------



## djtonka (Nov 17, 2016)

do not use registtry browser to make an changes!


----------



## bikercat (Nov 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> do not use registtry browser to make an changes!

Click to collapse



I knowingly wrote it. I use the editor. Write "1"- read "0". None of the hidden branches. Not edited


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 17, 2016)

CustomPFD  isnt working , guys?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 17, 2016)

bikercat said:


> I knowingly wrote it. I use the editor. Write "1"- read "0". None of the hidden branches. Not edited

Click to collapse



Make sure NDTK is on.

By the way:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Dockin g]
> "EnabledForTest"
> "1"=dword:00000000

Click to collapse



this is wrong should be


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking]
> "EnabledForTest"=dword:00000001

Click to collapse





augustinionut said:


> CustomPFD  isnt working , guys?

Click to collapse



Lol would be nice if you tried what you said before suggesting it, especially when CustomPFD enums values as DefApps and not SYSTEM which in the end, doesn't allow you to see any EnabledForTest value but an empty key.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 17, 2016)

I only write that key. So i dont care to read it.


----------



## Bikercot (Nov 17, 2016)

The point "Mirror whats on my device" dont off (((


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 17, 2016)

I got some imput control from mouse using both projectmyscreen and continuum,  but scrambled image, phone restart.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

I was capable to start and  stop  a youtube video opened in edge.


----------



## mahdi75 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hmm, just saw this thread and enabled Continuum on my 930. Thank you  @gus33000

Btw, isn't there any way to enable sending keyboard/mouse input of receiver PC to the phone, instead of connecting Bluetooth keyboard/mouse to the phone itself?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 18, 2016)

bikercat said:


> "Interop Unlock" dont save these settings. But the regfile's import works. I was trying to write for the first time, but apparently unsuccessfully. Correct who can.
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking]
> "EnabledForTest"
> "1"=dword:00000000

Click to collapse



that should work
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking]
"EnabledForTest"=dword:00000001

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

Lumia 735


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 18, 2016)

"Docking"

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\*Docking*]
"EnabledForTest"=dword:00000001


----------



## djtonka (Nov 18, 2016)

how yours is better than mine?


----------



## Satirus (Nov 18, 2016)

Tried to set it up but am getting error 0x8000ffff. What can be wrong?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 18, 2016)

The fking space  that xda board put in the word Docking.

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

Sorry djtonka, when i writed that he was without space.


----------



## denisf1981 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tks, work on my Lumia 830 with 14965


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 19, 2016)

Someone know the problem why I cant control Continuum shell with my laptop's keyboard and touchpad?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 19, 2016)

Coz the laptop is not capable?


----------



## LeoYL (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe. When I try to connect my laptop to a PC which doesn't support controlling phone via keyboard and mouse, the PC can't control my laptop either.


----------



## SolariXxX (Nov 20, 2016)

LeoYL said:


> Maybe. When I try to connect my laptop to a PC which doesn't support controlling phone via keyboard and mouse, the PC can't control my laptop either.

Click to collapse



But when I connect SP4 to this laptop I can control SP4 using laptop if "Allow keyboard and mouse input" checked. When I connect phone there is only warning message about Continuum wouldn't work properly with receiver device, and no checkbox.


----------



## bikercat (Nov 20, 2016)

I installed NDTK and it worked. Thanks to http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=7651894


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2016)

You mean that you got control from mouse and keyboard?


----------



## bikercat (Nov 20, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> You mean that you got control from mouse and keyboard?

Click to collapse



You can attach bluetooth mouse.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2016)

I will buy something like this
http://www.ebay.es/itm/381650587912


----------



## bikercat (Nov 20, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I will buy something like this
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/381650587912

Click to collapse



As variant https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Zowe..._6&btsid=6df3b649-f2c2-49f1-8ec3-6f4c54ac03cd


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2016)

Offtopic: i have 1,68 m, 85 kg. I dont have small fingers


----------



## bikercat (Nov 20, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Offtopic: i have 1,68 m, 85 kg. I dont have small fingers

Click to collapse



you're the pie and I stick -179х65 I have to live with it


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2016)

:highfive:

Ok. I still didnt received the hdmi miracast adapter...so..... i¨m waiting.


----------



## bikercat (Nov 21, 2016)

Maybe someone has a link to from a " Docking" cab from 10586.107 ?


----------



## Hieuvn (Nov 21, 2016)

*fail on lumia 650 dual sim*

i 'm succes  add ding cab file and registry key but still no luck to make contiuum work on my lumia 650 dual sim build .448


----------



## bikercat (Nov 21, 2016)

Hieuvn said:


> i 'm succes  add ding cab file and registry key but still no luck to make contiuum work on my lumia 650 dual sim build .448

Click to collapse



Take the point of "mirror....." in the advanced properties for the external monitor


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 21, 2016)

bikercat said:


> Maybe someone has a link to from a " Docking" cab from 10586.107 ?

Click to collapse



http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2016/02/microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_ccc262864d8dd9bf60d511a8ce7783e90fb57e06.cab


----------



## Satirus (Nov 21, 2016)

Why i cannot write that part about Microsoft\Shell\Docking?Tried to set it up with many applications and nothing works. How to import regfiles?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 22, 2016)

Import it in Interop Tools. BTW anyone has latest RS2 cab? If not will grab it but first downgrade


----------



## Hieuvn (Nov 22, 2016)

bikercat said:


> Take the point of "mirror....." in the advanced properties for the external monitor

Click to collapse



thank bikecat, i got it working now via Miracast !


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Import it in Interop Tools. BTW anyone has latest RS2 cab? If not will grab it but first downgrade

Click to collapse




https://mega.nz/#!7hUwlTrJ!Qcg1exaWHdI6M8YvNAe1vaT_uaJfNHf3cJEuFZ_QZdw


----------



## Satirus (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Import it in Interop Tools. BTW anyone has latest RS2 cab? If not will grab it but first downgrade

Click to collapse



Still i cannot do something. Tried to import .reg file created here but rapidly appears that screen about import or not. I simply cannot input an entry about what i want. Why?


----------



## raghulive (Nov 23, 2016)

bikercat said:


> The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
> 
> Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just placed  cabs С:\cabs folder

Updated to 14936

Pushed the cabs with command while phone is on,no need of update configuration & all

Phone restart automatically. Worked Well on latest build also on MI4LTE









Sent from mTalk


----------



## Techno-Freak (Nov 23, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,

Thanks to your detailed instructions, I have succeeded in enabling Continuum on my Lumia 1520, running Windows 10 Mobile build 14393.448.
It works as expected using Miracast (Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter).

However, now I see a strange issue.
The Windows Phone 8/8.1 Silverlight apps (such as WhatsApp, CustomPFD, LinkedIn, LockMix to name a few) have display scaling issues, they don't utilize the entire 1080 X 1920 display of the phone and show a thick black bar at the bottom. They detect the device resolution as 768 X 1280 (WXGA).
Do you have any idea what could have caused this, and is there any solution without hard reset? The app re-install doesn't help.

Thanks.


----------



## myrcello (Nov 23, 2016)

Tried it with my Lumia 930, it worked. But today when i used it, it was not outputting Full HD, any idea what might have caused this?


----------



## LeoYL (Nov 23, 2016)

Techno-Freak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to your detailed instructions, I have succeeded in enabling Continuum on my Lumia 1520, running Windows 10 Mobile build 14393.448.
> It works as expected using Miracast (Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter).
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be an area reserved for on-screen navigation bar. On Lumia 640 I didn't have the problem you described, but if I hide the navigation bar, the Silverlight apps will not expand, and the black bar presents.


----------



## raghulive (Nov 24, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Why i cannot write that part about Microsoft\Shell\Docking?Tried to set it up with many applications and nothing works. How to import regfiles?

Click to collapse



We don't need any reg  modification, choose right version cabs of o's version,then just push the cabs when phone is on,it will restart automatically, continuum app will works perfectly.


----------



## Techno-Freak (Nov 24, 2016)

LeoYL said:


> It might be an area reserved for on-screen navigation bar. On Lumia 640 I didn't have the problem you described, but if I hide the navigation bar, the Silverlight apps will not expand, and the black bar presents.

Click to collapse



I enabled on-screen navigation bar by editing registry key, and the bar covers the blacked out area.
But the Silverlight apps see the device resolution as 768 X 1280 (WXGA), which could be the problem.


----------



## LAMER_CZ (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,
I have L930 on 14393.448. I installed microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_7f41c945c5c080e97ab97a5af2318c60198e8f9c.cab using "iutool.exe -p" successfully.
Do I need to do anything else? I see "continuum" app in applist. I can connect to wireless adapter, but it only mirror my screen. In system->display->advanced I only see mirroring option.
I'm in CZECH language and region. Should I change to english or something? I guess not.
Anything else I should do?
Thanks.


----------



## aeroaqua (Nov 27, 2016)

LAMER_CZ said:


> Hi,
> I have L930 on 14393.448. I installed microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_7f41c945c5c080e97ab97a5af2318c60198e8f9c.cab using "iutool.exe -p" successfully.
> Do I need to do anything else? I see "continuum" app in applist. I can connect to wireless adapter, but it only mirror my screen. In system->display->advanced I only see mirroring option.
> I'm in CZECH language and region. Should I change to english or something? I guess not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 27, 2016)

The reg value?


----------



## LAMER_CZ (Nov 27, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> The reg value?

Click to collapse



How? Is there any decent tool? I mean something with source code? I'm really not comfortable sideload some unknown application to most secure platform. I didn't find any registry editor with source code, therefore one may wonder why ..... it's not like author can ever monetize such tool or something, it is just suspicious there is no source code for things which fiddle with the very core of operating system .....


----------



## long_pn (Nov 27, 2016)

Techno-Freak said:


> I enabled on-screen navigation bar by editing registry key, and the bar covers the blacked out area.
> But the Silverlight apps see the device resolution as 768 X 1280 (WXGA), which could be the problem.

Click to collapse



It seems that 768x1280 is the only resolution for all connected display. Anyone see other ones ?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 27, 2016)

LAMER_CZ said:


> How? ...

Click to collapse



so you are a lammer....  go on buddy.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 27, 2016)

@LAMER_CZ

Either you use an existing application (without source code), or you write your own application. But do not ask for the source code of an application (each developer does what it wants with its source code).


----------



## LAMER_CZ (Nov 27, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @LAMER_CZ
> 
> Either you use an existing application (without source code), or you write your own application. But do not ask for the source code of an application (each developer does what it wants with its source code).

Click to collapse



"But do not ask for the source code of an application" - any reason why not???


----------



## LeoYL (Nov 28, 2016)

LAMER_CZ said:


> "But do not ask for the source code of an application" - any reason why not???

Click to collapse



Intellectual property.


----------



## LAMER_CZ (Nov 28, 2016)

LeoYL said:


> Intellectual property.

Click to collapse



OMFG! Really? I just ask whether there is registry editor for WM10 with source code because I'm not comfortable patch the system core with potentially harmfull code, is it really that hard to comprehend?
WM is just blackbox with no system utility to track the code, system behaviur, antivirus etc. I have absolutelly no problem to use shady crack utilities on test phone with no simcard, but it is absolutelly irresponsible to use some blackbox code to patch your system, would you??? It is like doing more than android from WM, it is like using root on android aka the well know source of backdoors and botnets! I'm not saying this is the case of all those tools on WM, but it is just healthy not to use them baldheaded. So my question was f**king simple - do I need to fiddle with registry to have continuum on L930 and if yes -> IS THERE ANY REGISTRY EDITOR FOR WM10 WITH SOURCE CODE?


----------



## LeoYL (Nov 28, 2016)

LAMER_CZ said:


> OMFG! Really? I just ask whether there is registry editor for WM10 with source code because I'm not comfortable patch the system core with potentially harmfull code, is it really that hard to comprehend?
> WM is just blackbox with no system utility to track the code, system behaviur, antivirus etc. I have absolutelly no problem to use shady crack utilities on test phone with no simcard, but it is absolutelly irresponsible to use some blackbox code to patch your system, would you??? It is like doing more than android from WM, it is like using root on android aka the well know source of backdoors and botnets! I'm not saying this is the case of all those tools on WM, but it is just healthy not to use them baldheaded. So my question was f**king simple - do I need to fiddle with registry to have continuum on L930 and if yes -> IS THERE ANY REGISTRY EDITOR FOR WM10 WITH SOURCE CODE?

Click to collapse



Developers have the right to keep the confidentiality of their code.


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 28, 2016)

You know we have reasons to not distribute any source code, the main reason is us being worried of MS patching some of the things we're using. But if you don't want to use any app then it's your choice and I completely understand it. But don't complain after that that you can't find what you're looking for. I thought this was "common sense". And swearing won't definitely make people want to share source code with you either, look, IT source code is only shared with two persons, me and one guy I heavily trust. Not even peoples I trust usually (and that trust me) have access to it because I'm scared of MS patching 2 things I'm using.

Also if you're that worried about security, don't use W10M, it's closed source 
iutool is also closed source although you used it fine.

Your argument about open source vs closed source doesn't stand out at all.

And by the way, peoples who really care about security usually decompile stuff themselves using IDA or if the app is .NET, using .NET decompilers.


----------



## Mafworld (Nov 28, 2016)

bikercat said:


> The process is simple. Put the tool in С:\.
> Run as admin. Select one of the cab files-in the folder there should be only one.
> Almost the same (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805),but do not need to enter commands.
> Tool
> ...

Click to collapse



this stuff can be used only on devices with display dock or may I can use this stuff on my lumia 640 too?  just asking.


----------



## bikercat (Nov 28, 2016)

Mafworld said:


> this stuff can be used only on devices with display dock or may I can use this stuff on my lumia 640 too?  just asking.

Click to collapse



For 448 version : http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9128964/%E4%EB%FF+10.0.14393.448.zip

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=770305&view=findpost&p=54847252

Enjoy !


----------



## Mafworld (Nov 28, 2016)

bikercat said:


> For 448 version : http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9128964/%E4%EB%FF+10.0.14393.448.zip
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=770305&view=findpost&p=54847252
> 
> Enjoy !

Click to collapse



can you upload the files? seems to be deleted from 4pda server

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

somebody can do a full guide explaining the process step by step, I readed the whole post (Comments too) and no way or luck cause I do not have these packages and no access to iutool since my hard drive is currupted and I ended losing my files


----------



## LAMER_CZ (Nov 30, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> You know we have reasons to not distribute any source code, the main reason is us being worried of MS patching some of the things we're using. But if you don't want to use any app then it's your choice and I completely understand it. But don't complain after that that you can't find what you're looking for. I thought this was "common sense". And swearing won't definitely make people want to share source code with you either, look, IT source code is only shared with two persons, me and one guy I heavily trust. Not even peoples I trust usually (and that trust me) have access to it because I'm scared of MS patching 2 things I'm using.
> 
> Also if you're that worried about security, don't use W10M, it's closed source
> iutool is also closed source although you used it fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



You replied yourself, if anyone from microsoft want, they could decompile your code, so it is not a reason. And it is closed code and closed code. You must trust MS code by design if you are using their system. And there are thousands of people having access to MS source code for security issues, education or just fun (AFAIK all MVP can ask for windows source code access).
By the way, I didn't criticise you (it is up to you to share the code and if people trust you), I just asked whether there is some open source registry editor for WM10, nothing more, nothing less. By the way, I found something for WP8.1, not WM10.


----------



## Chris_45 (Nov 30, 2016)

Some days before I tried installing this, but the phone didn't updated, but I activated continuum at registry, and it worked! but seems being the first version, and all these .cabs didn't worked, even for my phone version (14965), some of them, at powershell return the error "Unable to iterate over update files (0x80070003)", other just the error 0x80070003, at phone, say that some update files are missing or with problems, and the error code is too 0x80070003... Someone can help me? and another problem, at some applications, there is an black space, probably the navbar space, now, how to solve these problems?

Phone: l930
W10: 14965.1001


----------



## djtonka (Nov 30, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Installing the cabs .....

Click to collapse



On device with no Continuum yet, updated to 14393.479 can we Install two of CAB's in order: 14393.448 CBS and 14393.479 CBSU in the same time to make it works ?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 30, 2016)

djtonka said:


> On device with no Continuum yet, updated to 14393.479 can we Install two of CAB's in order: 14393.448 CBS and 14393.479 CBSU in the same time to make it works ?

Click to collapse



The 479 CBSU needs to be built to patch the 448 files


----------



## Lanex777 (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't install cbsu and it continuum works just fine - installed cbs, edited registry and that's it!


----------



## LeoYL (Dec 2, 2016)

To remove the black bar at the bottom of some Windows Phone 8.x apps, edit registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsUserManaged to 0


----------



## Techno-Freak (Dec 2, 2016)

LeoYL said:


> To remove the black bar at the bottom of some Windows Phone 8.x apps, edit registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\IsUserManaged to 0

Click to collapse



Awesome! That worked.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## adijagiel (Dec 3, 2016)

Will 14965 cabs work with 14977.1000 build?


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 3, 2016)

adijagiel said:


> Will 14965 cabs work with 14977.1000 build?

Click to collapse



Obviously, No. You'll get some glitches as MS is merging a ton of new core stuff for tinman and you'll have a broken WU, for next fast ring build.


----------



## adijagiel (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, I install it before your answer, and it work (but only on 1 of 2 tried screens), but phone is now very laggy and buggy. Now I backup my files to flash ROM again (Xiaomi Mi4)


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 4, 2016)

adijagiel said:


> Well, I install it before your answer, and it work (but only on 1 of 2 tried screens), but phone is now very laggy and buggy. Now I backup my files to flash ROM again (Xiaomi Mi4)

Click to collapse



The lags issues was what I'm talking about, and you didn't get any WU issue since now new fast ring build got pushed last night so...


----------



## Thomas7400 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,
very good, continuum works great on my L830 (public production ring).
Is it possible that MS disables this continuum  hack in a system update in the next weeks/months? 
If I want to keep continuum on my phone, I think its better for me to ignore the next system updates, right?

Thanks Thomas


----------



## santiago242 (Dec 9, 2016)

*no files*

The files links are corrupted, maybe someone could upload them? thanks!


----------



## mylve (Dec 10, 2016)

Guss can u please help me?
I'm using l730 
I also successfully pushed the cab file to enable the continuum
And I also put the registry Ki I.e. EnabledForTest  to its proper position but continuum isn't working instead of acting like continuum its acting like project my screen app..
What will the solution over it.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 10, 2016)

Go to display settings , advanced settings, use different apps on eachscreen.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 11, 2016)

After continuum worked like a charm on  production .448 i moved to fast ring. And guess what: is not opening edge nor mail. Someone have a 14977.1000 cab?


----------



## centaurian (Dec 12, 2016)

Is there any other way installing cabs, than iutool.exe? Because whatever I do, it doesn't detect my phone.


----------



## centaurian (Dec 15, 2016)

OK. It exists and I've got it working without iutool - I installed cab directly on my phone from cmd. It works like charm. I can write down whole procedure, if anyone's interested.


----------



## mariantanasa (Dec 15, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> After continuum worked like a charm on  production .448 i moved to fast ring. And guess what: is not opening edge nor mail. Someone have a 14977.1000 cab?

Click to collapse



I try too this and i got some freeze on edge or email continuum. Were found 14977.1000 cab?

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




gus33000 said:


> Obviously, No. You'll get some glitches as MS is merging a ton of new core stuff for tinman and you'll have a broken WU, for next fast ring build.

Click to collapse



Were found and download 14977.1000 cab?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 15, 2016)

Updated from .448 to last production build, continuum keep working. so the problem is insiders build.


----------



## Mharkow024 (Dec 16, 2016)

Can i Run the continuum on my Lumia 636 1GB ?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 16, 2016)

Finally y connected to my tv using anycast chinese adapter


----------



## mariantanasa (Dec 16, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Updated from .448 to last production build, continuum keep working. so the problem is insiders build.

Click to collapse



I think it is the insider bug. But how fix? Edge, mail, word, excel, powerpoint still crash in this build (14977.1000) on continuuum...


----------



## long_pn (Dec 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Finally y connected to my tv using anycast chinese adapter

Click to collapse



Same with me, what resolution do you have on the tv ?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 17, 2016)

The image is a little big. but i didnt digged thru adapter settings.


----------



## long_pn (Dec 18, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> The image is a little big. but i didnt digged thru adapter settings.

Click to collapse



On anycast adapter you can adjust zoom level, default is 80% and should be increased to 100%.


----------



## seniorpolecat8 (Dec 27, 2016)

*14393.576 cabs*

I have lumia 830 on 14393.576. How do i get docking cab for this version?

---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




djtonka said:


> So in short, having updated my Lumia to .448 just install Docking cab match the OS version + registry?
> BTW 14393.448 CBS
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have link for 14393.576 cbs?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 28, 2016)

long_pn said:


> On anycast adapter you can adjust zoom level, default is 80% and should be increased to 100%.

Click to collapse



No, i only have 3 posibility to choose resolution: 1280x720_60P, 1920x1080_24P, 1920x1080_30P.
And the adapter is a mess: once disconected from 5 V  USB loose all the settings.


----------



## AWasisto (Dec 29, 2016)

seniorpolecat8 said:


> I have lumia 830 on 14393.576. How do i get docking cab for this version?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this
download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2016/12/microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_27e59567e99b092c04eb52694b8078efe810bfb4.cab


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 29, 2016)

Any chance to keep continuum working under lock screen?


----------



## htcslic (Dec 29, 2016)

If you are having trouble connecting or with PC showing up in list, make sure both devices are on the same band. I beat myself down for 13 hours until I realized i needed to set both device on 2.4Ghz. @augustinionut try the tweak in interop tools app that allows continuum to run when screen idols.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 29, 2016)

None  of those 2 tweak worked. I got a nice bluetooth keyboard and im waiting for a bluetooth mouse from amazon. So I want to lock the phone screen.


----------



## long_pn (Dec 30, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> No, i only have 3 posibility to choose resolution: 1280x720_60P, 1920x1080_24P, 1920x1080_30P.
> And the adapter is a mess: once disconected from 5 V  USB loose all the settings.

Click to collapse



Interesting, which setting allows you to choose resolution ? I couldn't find it on my Anycast m2 plus adapter OR on the phone.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 30, 2016)

Lets see, my anycast cost 13 €. Pure China baby.
And can be accessed thru his own web page: 192.168.203.1.


----------



## adityashingade (Dec 31, 2016)

*cab for 14977.1000*



AWasisto said:


> Try this
> download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2016/12/microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_27e59567e99b092c04eb52694b8078efe810bfb4.cab

Click to collapse



can you also provide cab fr 14977.1000 for my 730DS i wasn't able to find on ms catalog


----------



## Luxon (Dec 31, 2016)

[/COLOR]I've just bought Lumia 650 only to find that it doesn't support Continuum. Worked out of the box on my Lumia 950 XL so I presumed all of the X5X have it. How parochial...

Guys, I have a Lumia 650 with 10.0.14393.576. If I have correctly understood what Gustave said before, I have to get the full list of cabs for the build .576, including the docking.cab and install all of the cabs using the iutool from WP_CPTT_NT-x86-fre.msi, correct?

Would this set of cabs do the thing?
http://pastebin.com/n9qKAxWU

(These are links downloaded by using the following request https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-us).

By the way, if you want to download all files from a list in a single go on Windows, the best way I've found is this PowerShell script:


> Get-Content 'D:\Setup\Windows Phone\576\UpdateFiles576US.txt' | ForEach-Object {Invoke-WebRequest $_ -OutFile $(Split-Path $_ -Leaf)}

Click to collapse



Where D:\Setup\Windows Phone\576\UpdateFiles576US.txt is a list of CABs downloaded from PasteBin (or from Microsoft Catalog whichever is best for you).

(grabbed the script here: https://daniel.streefkerkonline.com/2015/03/08/powershell-download-a-list-of-files/)

Next I have to do this, correct:



> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool -v -p "D:\Setup\Windows Phone\576"

Click to collapse



Provided that the 576 folder contains all the cabinet files for 576.

After a restart, when all the CAB files are applied, I have to do the follwowing:

1) Install Gustave's InteropTools
2) Using Registry Editor (Not the Registry Browser) create the DWORD parameter named EnabledForTest in the regisry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking and set the value of EnabledForTest to 1.
3) Restart the phone.

This would enable support for Conitnuum on unspported CPU.

Gentlemen, could somebody please skim through this procedure and confirm it is correct? Don't wanna screw the new device. But a Lumia without Continuum doesn't look right.

Thank you.


----------



## AWasisto (Dec 31, 2016)

adityashingade said:


> can you also provide cab fr 14977.1000 for my 730DS i wasn't able to find on ms catalog

Click to collapse



I think Microsoft Update Catalog doesn't contain any updates for insider builds. You might need to rollback to production build to install Continuum, and then apply insider update. 




Luxon said:


> Hi!
> The link isn't working anymore. Any chance to get the up-to-date docking component?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




*Guide To Download Suitable Continuum CAB File for a Specific Windows 10 Build* 

*Make sure your phone is on the latest Windows 10 production build* 

*Steps:*

Open Settings > System > About. Click More Info button under Device Information then note your *OS build (e.g. 10.0.14393.576)*
Open Settings > Extras > Extras & info. Note your *Mobile Operator (e.g. 000-ID)*
On your PC,  go to www.catalog.update.microsoft.com
Enter *"<your OS build, replace periods with space> <your mobile operator>"* on the search box *(e.g. "10 0 14393 576 000-ID")*
Click Download button on the matching row.
Ctrl + F and type exactly this keyword: *"ms_docking.mainos.cbs_"*
You will find ONE result, the CBS file for the Continuum update (don't forget to make sure of it!).  Download it and use IUTool to update your phone
 

By the way, I didn't do the steps provided by Gustave. I did it by just transferring a single cab file corresponding to my build _(download steps above)_ using IUTool and somehow it works

_Note: It seems that it needs several tries to do the update.  The first time I ran IUTool, nothing happened at all. Then I unplugged the USB and I left for a few minutes, then I plugged it on again and tried to run IUTool again, still nothing, and then I tried to run GetDULogs, after that I unplugged it and plugged it on another USB port, after a few seconds my Lumia 920 rebooted and started updating. Still no idea what happened_


----------



## Luxon (Dec 31, 2016)

AWasisto said:


> By the way, I didn't do the steps provided by Gustave. I did it by just transferring a single cab file corresponding to my build _(download steps above)_ using IUTool and somehow it works
> 
> _Note: It seems that it needs several tries to do the update.  The first time I ran IUTool, nothing happened at all. Then I unplugged the USB and I left for a few minutes, then I plugged it on again and tried to run IUTool again, still nothing, and then I tried to run GetDULogs, after that I unplugged it and plugged it on another USB port, after a few seconds my Lumia 920 rebooted and started updating. Still no idea what happened_

Click to collapse



Thanks! I thought Gustave was about to warn that FUTURE attempts to update may ruin if you apply just the two CABs with DOCKING and not the whole set of 1022 files.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

Do I have to prepare the phone somehow before using iutool? I get this:


> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -p D:\Setup\Windows Phone\Continuum\CAB\ -v
> 
> (IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The device is recognized correctly:



> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -l
> 
> (IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Geez, spaces in path after -p. ))*
Could somebody please hint what am I missing here?

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Now that's a different story:


> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -v -p "D:\Setup\Windows Phone\Continuum\CAB"
> 
> (IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any clues?

Uhm, so we can't re-install what's already installed:


> 0x80188302
> E_PACKAGE_ALREADY_INSTALLED
> Package cannot be installed because it is already present on the image

Click to collapse




Thus, in order to install components of build 576 you have to downgrade from build 576... Or install just the DOCKING files.



> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -v -p "D:\Setup\Windows Phone\Continuum\Docking"
> 
> (IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Luxon (Dec 31, 2016)

Do I get it right, that for Lumia 650 I also must install vcREG first before I can use Interop Tools?

Any clues why I get this all of a sudden? Iutool now fails to start although I've just successfully completed installing DOCKING cabs. Any clues?



> C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd /d C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386
> 
> C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe
> Access is denied.
> ...

Click to collapse



This happens both when running elevated and non-elevated command prompt.

Windows shows a blue pop-up message stating:


> This app can't run on your PC.
> 
> To find a version for your PC check with the software publisher.

Click to collapse



Any suggestions?

*So stupid. The system didn't release the handle of the tool and somehow *zeroed* the iutool image on the PC.* Had to re-install the tool by using the WP_CPTT_NT-x86-fre.msi package.


----------



## Luxon (Jan 1, 2017)

Uhm, the EnabledForTest parameter in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking\ shows 1 using Registry Editor in Interop Tools. Registry Browser, however, doesn't display anything; I understand, this is an expected result.

The bad thing is: when I connect my Lumia 650 DS to Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter 2, on the display to which I connect I only see the screen of my phone. On my Lumia 950 XL I see a toast message, so that after I tap on this toast, the phone's display turns into a trackpad, and the connected display shows the Continuum screen.

It doesn't happen so on Lumia 650 even with EnabledForTest DWORD set to 1.

BTW, vcREG returns 00000001 as the value, but provided that it's DWORD, leading zeroes should be okay as far as I get it, right?

Any clues?

Dammit.  For some reason, Lumia 650 DS has *Mirror what's on my device* as the default behavior after you connect to a wireless adapter. That's why I saw my phone's screen after connecting to the display.

To change the behavior and make the display show *Continuum* screen, do the following on your phone:
1) Open *All Settings*, select *System*, then tap *Display*.
2) On the *Display* screen select *Connected diplay* and then tap *Advanced settings* at the bottom of the screen.
3) On the *Advanced* settings screen select *Use different apps on each screen (Recommended)*
*
This is the default setting for Lumia 950 XL. However, on Lumia 650 this is not selected. Instead, Mirror what's on my device is selected by default.*


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2017)

So i got a mouse and a keyboard  
The  miniPC is working, but the mouse is a little slow.
So, who can make a app to start bluetooth, wifi, connect to one of listed miracast devices and then start continuum app? Can be made using a URI  cascade?


----------



## long_pn (Jan 3, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> So i got a mouse and a keyboard
> The  miniPC is working, but the mouse is a little slow.
> So, who can make a app to start bluetooth, wifi, connect to one of listed miracast devices and then start continuum app? Can be made using a URI  cascade?

Click to collapse



If you turn off Bluetooth and on again, can you reconnect the mouse & keyboard without restart the phone ?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes i can.
So, im starting bluetooth, mouse and keyboard selfconnect, but GADGETS dont want to start *connect* neither *continuum*.

WHYY????   :crying:


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 8, 2017)

I recommend 2 apps from store: blackout and monument browser. First blackout the screen if mouse and/or keyboard are used and second have popup blocker.


----------



## FlavioV (Jan 13, 2017)

And here's the .693 cab for anyone who needs it 
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._38551f6c7826297f531a5318fe43a957b0faba6d.cab


----------



## TRJS (Jan 20, 2017)

Is it possible to use the Display Dock from Microsoft (connected with a USB-C to Micro-USB-adapter, I have a Lumia 930) instead of a wireless adapter? I guess that would be less laggy than via Miracast.


----------



## Arquimaes (Jan 21, 2017)

TRJS said:


> Is it possible to use the Display Dock from Microsoft (connected with a USB-C to Micro-USB-adapter, I have a Lumia 930) instead of a wireless adapter? I guess that would be less laggy than via Miracast.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't that require OTG support? I don't know if older Lumias have it.


----------



## TRJS (Jan 21, 2017)

PDAdb.net lists the Lumia 930 as USB host-capable/OTG 1.3. Might the speed of USB 2.0 be sufficient enough?


----------



## TRJS (Jan 22, 2017)

Fortunately I can borrow a Display Dock from a colleague, so I will try it with my Lumia 930 in the next couple of days.
As a side note I was surprised how well Continuum works on a Lumia 550 ... Not really fast, of course, but the concept and the implementation still fascinates me.


----------



## TRJS (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok, Lumia 930 is not supposed to support OTG (although some people in the internet pretend it does). Don´t know from where PDAdb.net got it´s false info. So no Continuum via Display Dock (haven´t tested it myself, but I don´t see a chance anyway now).


----------



## Kiba85 (Feb 6, 2017)

After trying Continuum on my Lumia 630, almost all the silverlight apps installed don't run anymore, what can I do?


----------



## trashmaster76 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is it normal that there is a mouse and keyboard input from PC when using continuum with Windows 10 "Connect" app but only on the X50 devices?
Sorry for bad english.


----------



## hamed7ir (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi guys
I install them and now I have continuum app
But 
Lumia 925 don't have miracast 
Say not supported 
Is there any way to enabling miracast ?


----------



## AstroBiswas (Feb 22, 2017)

Will it work on lumia 525? I'm on built 15031 fast ring


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 23, 2017)

If no buildin miracast, no continuum.


----------



## Dvbnhbq (Mar 4, 2017)

Kiba85 said:


> After trying Continuum on my Lumia 630, almost all the silverlight apps installed don't run anymore, what can I do?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue. Is there any solution yet?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 5, 2017)

I pased from production to release preview then to fast ring.  Continuum is working


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Mar 6, 2017)

Kiba85, Dvbnhbq. There is no use in begging to be mouth fed. Both, describe EXACTLY what steps you took to protect your device from non-uwp apps. pun intended.


----------



## Dvbnhbq (Mar 6, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Kiba85, Dvbnhbq. There is no use in begging to be mouth fed. Both, describe EXACTLY what steps you took to protect your device from non-uwp apps. pun intended.

Click to collapse



I recently made a description, here it is: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71230725&postcount=636


----------



## ElroyJx (Mar 21, 2017)

Installed and working on Lumia 640 running Windows 10 mobile build 15063.




*Using files:*

1. iutool: WP_CPTT_NT-x86-fre.zip Found Here
2. cab file: microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_7f41c945c5c080e97ab97a5af2318c60198e8f9c.cab

*Command: *
iutool -V -p microsoft.ms_docking.mainos.cbs_7f41c945c5c080e97ab97a5af2318c60198e8f9c.cab
*
Registry mod:*

Requirements: Interop Unlock, InteropTools



*Enter the following: *

Key Path: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Docking
Value Name: EnabledForTest
Value Type: Integer (Reg_Dword)
Value Data: 1

Tap * 'Write Data' * and reboot device.

Now test it out with a supported miracast receiver (Gbox, Roku 3) or the connect app on Windows 10 14393+


----------



## sandman01 (Mar 29, 2017)

*only screen mirroring*

Hi,

I see there are more people facing the same situation like me at the moment.
I use a Lumia 930 with Insider builds enabled (Release Preview) to get W10M
I'm currently on 10.0.14393.953 and installed Continuum  and Interop Tools RC 1.9.437.0

Installation was successfully, Reg editor added the Key (checked with reading back the interger value) and App is showing up correctly.
I can start and connect to my Windwos 10 PCs but only in "mirroring" mode.

No other options are available in settings.

Did anybody find the root cause why continuum mode is not showing up and can be selected?

[EDIT]
in search of an answer I found a solution that brings my Lumia 930 in Continuum mode now.
Interop Tools provide a Tweak "Force continuum via Miracast on unsupported devices" that did the trick for me

best regards,
Mario Holzinger


----------



## kovacsadam07 (Apr 28, 2017)

Does the HD-500 dock work with hacked continuum phones? I have a L640 and I would think on the dock if it could work with the hacked phone.


----------



## rateiosu (Jun 1, 2017)

ElroyJx said:


> Installed and working on Lumia 640 running Windows 10 mobile build 15063.
> 
> View attachment 4083274
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can say it works very fine in L640XL, even on Insider Builds. Some apps may crash and Silverlight apps (plus some others) can't run on Continuum, but everything else is fine.


----------



## dunclaster (Jun 2, 2017)

I have lumia 822 and how do I get the cabs. Can any one help? running latest windows insider build 15215


----------



## rateiosu (Jun 2, 2017)

cabs are on the same link I quoted above.
Btw, the registry key path is *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking*
--
If you get errors installing the cabs, remove your device from your PC, and plug it again.


----------



## aeroaqua (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi ,
Can anyone help me with cab for 15603.138?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rateiosu (Jun 4, 2017)

there's only a single CAB file for all builds.


----------



## and42side (Aug 16, 2017)

*lumia 430 continuum install*

hi, after installing continuum in my lumia 430. if i tap connect button nothing happen. any suggestion? its because my lumia 430 not support miracast?

lumia 430 dual sim, windows 10 fast ring .138


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2017)

yes, it is too powerfull


----------



## Juanz1986 (Aug 17, 2017)

*download*

cabs L1020 build 15063.540 ?


----------



## Juanz1986 (Sep 18, 2017)

rateiosu said:


> there's only a single CAB file for all builds.

Click to collapse



the file serves for all lumias and in any build? I don `t believe


----------



## FlavioV (Sep 18, 2017)

Juanz1986 said:


> the file serves for all lumias and in any build? I don `t believe

Click to collapse



The binaries are the same for all phones, only some drivers are device-specific.

It doesn't necessarily mean that you can get Continuum to work on every phone though, as it relies on proper hardware. You can always install it but it'll have no use if you have a low-end device.


----------



## Juanz1986 (Sep 18, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> The binaries are the same for all phones, only some drivers are device-specific.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily mean that you can get Continuum to work on every phone though, as it relies on proper hardware. You can always install it but it'll have no use if you have a low-end device.

Click to collapse



I own a lumia 1020


----------



## FlavioV (Sep 18, 2017)

Juanz1986 said:


> I own a lumia 1020

Click to collapse



Then you should be all set. But keep in mind that your device wasn't certified for this package (hell Lumia 1020 didn't even get updated to 10 officially) so you may run into unexpected issues. Nothing that a reset or WDRT can't fix though.

I enabled Continuum on my Lumia 830 but it had no use since I can't even buy the display dock here in Brazil.


----------



## rateiosu (Sep 20, 2017)

as FlavioV mentioned, the binaries are the same for all devices. 
You still need the hardware to make Continuum run. aka a device with Miracast.


----------



## umar4812 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Not working on my 650*

Hey, I rollbacked to my phone's default OS (10586). Then updated to 14393, and then finally to 15063.297. Then I installed the appropriate CAB file for that build, and enabled the EnabledForTesting (or Test, whichever it was), but Continuum doesn't work. I tap on my laptop, and then the screen flashes black twice very briefly, and then the phone returns to the Continuum app. Updated back to the latest Insider build and the same behaviour occurs.  What do?


----------



## LuKePicci (Nov 26, 2017)

Just done successfully on my L735 updated to latest FCU.12 build. I hope I've not broken any windows update functionality, I was not able to find msdocking cab newer than one I'm sure has been extracted from anniversary cabs.


----------



## adityashingade (Jan 25, 2018)

now that we have windows internals 2.3 released , cant we find the build with cshell build  and  deploy !


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 25, 2018)

FlavioV said:


> Then you should be all set. But keep in mind that your device wasn't certified for this package (hell Lumia 1020 didn't even get updated to 10 officially) so you may run into unexpected issues. Nothing that a reset or WDRT can't fix though.
> 
> I enabled Continuum on my Lumia 830 but it had no use since I can't even buy the display dock here in Brazil.

Click to collapse



You don't need the dock to use it... You can force it to run with Connect/Wireless/Miracast.


----------



## guest2free (Feb 27, 2018)

*Continuum CAB version 10.0.15254.248*

Hi everybody, here's the Continuum CAB for FCU 10.0.15254.248:

https://sabercathost.com/9lMx/Microsoft.MS_DOCKING.MainOS.cbs_2bf56e99d633f5289b7529f0394d5a7829d8e2d1.cab

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Hi everybody, here's the Continuum CAB for FU 10.0.15063.909:

https://sabercathost.com/dxVA/Microsoft.MS_DOCKING.MainOS.cbs_6e1038d9262624e787b8b638f32415e5c72429e3.cab


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2018)

Using otcupdater I managed to update this cab in my phone.


----------



## umar4812 (Feb 28, 2018)

guest2free said:


> Hi everybody, here's the Continuum CAB for FCU 10.0.15254.248:
> 
> https://sabercathost.com/9lMx/Micro..._2bf56e99d633f5289b7529f0394d5a7829d8e2d1.cab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I use the 15254.248 on build 15254.24*9*?


----------



## guest2free (Mar 2, 2018)

Probably, since Continuum is not on the list of changes for .249 Build. However, I cannot verify it, since I'm not using fast builds ...


----------



## warhammerrr1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi guys! Sorry my english is very bad!
Can somebody uploud continium for  build 15254.313 if there is any?
And one more question - Had somebody a problem with continium which transfere screenmiror but not does have a function in preference "use different apps on every screen"?

Interop Tools unlock is received. 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking
in options "EnabledForTest"  had written 1


----------



## djtonka (Mar 23, 2018)

there is no need to change registry any more, just install the services and enjoy. Tested on 830


----------



## rpstn (Apr 24, 2018)

*FCU 2018-04 ms_docking cab*

Anyone who knows where to find the cab for 15254.369? Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ms2387 (May 6, 2018)

*After hardreset contuniuum is not working on my lumia 640 xl with build 15063*



augustinionut said:


> Nope....wifi.  I pushed so many buttons that i get 2 pc to connect )))

Click to collapse



Sir whin i installed cab successful then  contuniuum work good in my lumia 640xl but after hardreset it not working only it is connecting as mirror screen . So please help me to work it correctly........


----------



## augustinionut (May 6, 2018)

Go to settings, display, advanced.

You have writed the EnabledForTest value? My lumia is dead brick so i cant check.


----------



## warhammerrr1234 (May 12, 2018)

Рeople, if you have someone else cab for 15254.401?


----------

